# concrete supports



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

made these out of some leftover plastic cups from a recent party, they were used once or twice for beer and then recycled for the RR, drilled a hole for the anchor and screwed them home. not sure if this has been done before but they are actually quite stable.


















Billy J, Las Vegas B&M702 SA#702


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea Billy! I'll remember that trick when I need to make some bridge piers. Is the beer party required and part of the process ;-)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good idea! 

And the more Beer you drink more girls appear sitting on the rock....LOL


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

Posted By jimtyp on 13 Jun 2011 10:54 AM 
Great idea Billy! I'll remember that trick when I need to make some bridge piers. Is the beer party required and part of the process ;-) 
Yes, Beer party with invites is required, lol


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

i love my lil hottie, lol


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking figures by the way. That waiter looks as real as I've seen a G scale figure. Did you make that waiter?


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

Posted By jimtyp on 13 Jun 2011 04:45 PM 
Great looking figures by the way. That waiter looks as real as I've seen a G scale figure. Did you make that waiter?i got him from flEbay


----------

